# Why I believe Apple Cider Vinegar has been helping ppl



## dani14

I personally have not been takign it but I keep seeing posts about how it has been helping people the reason I believe it works it because it is balancing your ph in your digestive systems & is killing off bacteria,candida,etc.

the reason I believe this is because I read that both bacteria & candida thrive in alkaline environments.

http://www.thecandidadiet.com/ph-levels-candida.htm

http://dralexrinehart.com/nutrition-benefits/small-bowel-bacterial-overgrowth-syndrome/

Maybe we can test the ph of our stool so we can either see if this is a possibility.


----------



## popopolol

Hi there thanks for sharing your thoughts.

One of my doctor told me that odor could be from my infected bladder and suggested that I try ACV and it helped me get rid 80%-90% of my odor within just few days.

My initially theory was that odor was caused by incomplete bowel movement. however even when I completely empty my bowel odor was still there. (I fasted for 5 days while taking laxative)

whether it is caused by bladder infection, I believe ACV helped me and may help others.

sorry for my bad English.


----------



## desprate

HI popopolol..samething is going on with me like after urinating my smell get worse but i was thinking y is that cause i wash after urinating with soap but each time after urinating i get lots of reactions from people..now after ur post i'm satisfied that this was the reason and other thing is this that after bowel movement my odor increases i dont know y cause i wash my rectum from inside out and empty my bowel completely so now after using ACV ur odor is no more or it is minimal?and how 2 take ACV?before or after meals?and ur english is gud..are u male or female?thax dear.

GOD bless us all..


----------



## popopolol

Hello desprate.

My odor is at its minimum, I cant hardly smell it whereas before I could smell very offensive fecal odor from me.

It had been less than a week since I took it so hopefully ACV will cure me 100% as times goes by.

I took 2 table spoons of ACV, diluted in a cup of water, 3 times a day before my meals.

ACV provides lots of other health benefits too and very cheap so please do give it a go.

I sincerely hope that this will help you. I know what its like to live with condition like this..

edit: I am male.


----------



## thickthighs1

I believe the theory of balancing the ph in my intestines because not only has ACV gotten rid of the smell,but I also don't have GERD as bad...only take generic tums when I get the burning.
This has been in some of our houses the whole time and we never knew it would work..all the weeks and months we suffered for nothing.
But thank God someone has found it,now we can be like everybody else and not be afraid of smelling. We can live our lives without fear or embarrasement


----------



## westr

i started taking the pill form today. first time in a while i havent had the bacony aftertaste after eating, and no real whiffs of anything bad. no gas or bloating after eating onions either.


----------



## oceanblue141

Is it safe to take ACV if I have Grade A oesophagitis? I tried taking it once but I had a slight burning sensation so I stopped it.


----------



## dani14

I'm soooo happy too see it has been helping many of you guys! Personally I think that you guys should try over doing it with probiotics I personally have and am starting to see a difference & plan to start taking acv tomorrow! I feel like taking more than the recommend amount of probiotic is making me smell less &I've been.doing it for a couple days so.I think that adding acv will.completely make the smell go away I will try it & let you guys know & hopefully come back with.good news


----------



## dani14

Lookalike by infected bladder do you mean a urinary tract.infection if so last week in my biology class my teacher.was taking about how if you take pure cranberry.juice.which.is acidic.just like acv it would.flush .out the bad bacteria because they can't hold to the urethra wall because of the acidicness of.the urine.from.the juice...... So I believe it would be the same with the intestines plus since bad bacteria like alkaline.embodiments they wouldn't last long in an acidic environment and does off


----------



## dani14

*die off 
Do you guys have any thoughts/ideas?


----------



## popopolol

Hi handi14

I agree with your theory.

I think we see improvement because ACV is detoxing our system by killing off bacteria.

It's been 8 days since I took ACV and feeling much better since but minimal odor is still at present.

I think if I change my diet a little It will go away 100%

I ll keep you updated.


----------



## thickthighs1

westr..I didn't know ACV came in pill form
oceanblue..ask your doc if you can take ACV liquid,or maybe he/she will let you take the pills like westr...I have GERD and I take it...didn't ask my doc,did it on my own.The first day I took it,I had pain also and swore I wouldn't take it again,but later on that night I felt great..


----------



## oceanblue141

*KristiB, Popopolol, thickthighs* please keep us updated as ACV is working for you. It's really a good news. Our life will have some meaning if at least we can control 80-90% of our symptoms and go out, travel in a plane or car with fellow passengers, sit in a movie theatre for 3 long hours, attend meetings in a closed cabin with umpteen others, go to relatives house and attend weddings without fear of smelling.

*Westr, desparate, pengu, dani * let's try and post our results.

I took 2 teaspoons ACV mixed with 1 teaspoon honey and had spicy food in evening , had to wakeup in middle of the night due to burning sensation. Next time I plan to mix quarter teaspoon of baking soda along with ACV and see the difference.


----------



## desprate

taking ACV in liquid form 1tbsp mixed with water did'nt work for me..it's almost 4th day..went to court and was sitting there for 1 hr and there were no reactions may be tiny bit in between but after 1 hr reactions got stronger and i felt like eggy smell couple times like a wiff of it which lasted 5 to 10 sec but reactions were there like ppl were staring at me and few ppl were talking and laughing by looking at me..damn i hate this..i was very happy that it's an hr no reactions wow it did work but no wonder it was a dream that became night mare..i dont know may be it's a die off sign but i'm thinking not 2 take any more..


----------



## KristiB

Desprate-4 days is not a long time. It was a couple of weeks before I started noticing no reactions. I also take a Prilosec daily and do not eat any dairy, processed, junk food, I take probiotics, etc, etc....

I haven't received any comments that people feel Prilosec actually helps with smell, but I started taking it when I started the ACV.

Take care & Stay strong.


----------



## desprate

Hi KristiB....can i ask wht were ur symptoms and how 2 take ACV and abt prilosec..is it a tab or capsule?how many times in a day have to take and wht dose?thax dear..

Almighty GOD bless us.


----------



## carl100

Any updates with this? I am going to order some and try it.


----------



## santhy

is there a particular brand of ACV that everyone is taking or recommends?


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> westr could u link me to the thread where the guy got cured from surgery


i dont have a link but im sure hes posted recently, he said he still gets leaky gas just no shit smell.


----------



## Bing

Just bought this one:

http://cdn.approvedfood.co.uk/tt50/lg_images/Demeter_Beutelsbacher_APPLE_VINEGAR_Natural_750ml.jpg&w=667&h=1000&zc=1

I seem to be able to handle the taste lol, will try and see if it does anything.


----------



## westr

really weird. i can have days of nothing, then ill forget my probiotic or eat onions whilst drinking or something in the routine gets messed up and i will stink. on friday i had to sit in a cinema all day surrounded by people and i had gone out the night before, shit looaaads in the morning. thought i was doing ok during the day then randomly out of nowhere there was a very yeasty fart which must have been me but noone reacted, even the guy in front who i know said he smelt nothing. i also couldnt maintain my posture right so later in the day my ass was killing.

also got a retinal hemmorhage the other day, dunno if its related. i was taking l arginine on account of the retracted and thin flaccid cock i get occaisionally, was working wonders but gave me cold sores so i stopped it and took l lysine, thats when i got the hemmorhage.

in short its all ok if i stick with my routine.


----------



## westr

yeh the l arginine sorted it out massively, i went 2 weeks with no wanking as well. i was getting stiffies at work and could get them at home on que, no touching necassary. its really shit that i had to stop but even a week after stopping its still left its mark and is helping still.

weird that we're both getting this thing. at the time i thought it was an internal infection, maybe of the prostate that has fucked up circulation. do your stiffies goe down within seconds after anyones touched it? i used to get that and thought i had venous leakage but theyre stickng around for a bit now which i think means it was never venous leakage, maybe a hormone thing. although it was only affected on the right side...argh, its weird.


----------



## Ravenwave

westr said:


> i started taking the pill form today. first time in a while i havent had the bacony aftertaste after eating, and no real whiffs of anything bad. no gas or bloating after eating onions either.


What brand do you buy from and how often do you take the pills?


----------

